# Big Money Tire



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 10, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-1969-SC...237153?hash=item5d6880e8a1:g:56cAAOSwvzRX0d73

800$ with 7 days left, holy crap!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 10, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-1969-SC...237153?hash=item5d6880e8a1:g:56cAAOSwvzRX0d73
> 
> 800$ with 7 days left, holy crap!



ya no $hit that,s crazy


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2016)

...and its small too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2016)

And I thought BMX guys were nuts!:eek:


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 11, 2016)

Im high bidder!  LOLOLOL  JK!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 11, 2016)

You could get a nice balloon tanker for that price, that's just ludicrous to me.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 11, 2016)

What a bunch of sickos...


----------



## Intense One (Sep 11, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Im high bidder!  LOLOLOL  JK!



I think one needs to be high to be a high bidder on that mofo!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'll remember this auction every time I think I'm spending too much money in this hobby.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 14, 2016)

Yea, its harvest season and the crate heads are a buyin'


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 14, 2016)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 15, 2016)

I guess it would be a good time to sell mine, that is crazy.:eek:


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2016)

at $822 with 2 days left.
This is what e-bay is for.....


----------

